
Medoo 1.4 Released – The Lightest PHP Database Framework - anglon
https://medoo.in/
======
anglon
The changes log about this release:

[https://github.com/catfan/Medoo/releases/tag/v1.4](https://github.com/catfan/Medoo/releases/tag/v1.4)

------
tikon
I have been using this framework to a lot small projects. Great!

